# Really bad marriage



## Hutu (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi 

I'm hoping that you can help me with a serious issue that i'm having.

I am married for 10 months now, and have no desire what so ever to be married anymore. I have lost my passion for the marriage and my husband.

We started off on a rocky note. My husband has a habit since before we got married about not doing what he says he will do. Constantly coming late and not respecting my boundaries. This has taken its toll on me, and has started to bring out the worst in my character, I am starting not to like myself. 

Since we've been married there have been two terrible incidents, which involved physical violence, including him coming home from a night out the next morning, me confronting him and him physically attacking me really badly. 

We have been to marrital councelling but I don't feel for him anymore. My heart has grown so cold. I want to leave, but feel that if I do, I will be making a mistake.

I'm not saying he's a terrible person, but what has happened, has really changed the way I see him. I don't even think I love him anymore.

I don't know how to get love back and I'm very confused. Please help me.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

He has physically attacked you. GET OUT.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Goodbye is in order.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My advice. Get out, and let him demonstrate he's seriously committed to working on his issues. At that point, you could CONSIDER dating him again, but I'd be very cautious and take it very slowly. 

That's the advice I'd give my daughter or a friend. 

What rationalization did he give you for his behavior?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kbhg (Jun 7, 2012)

You should really consider divorce. You don't want that physical violence will happen to your kids or to you again in the future. He's clearly not scared to hurt you or lose you. You deserve a better person who will cherish you and love you.


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> He has physically attacked you. GET OUT.


Always.


----------

